# Ideas for an art project



## blue99 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a project on my media arts assignment where i have to make a photo montage that represents what I learned using photoshop. Basically I know the basic one I learned, and some intermediate ones they didn't teach. I'm stuck on how am I going to accomplish this, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 2, 2008)

Um... Could you maybe explain in a little more detail? I really don't have a clue what you just said. (That was not intended to sound mean if it did)


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe take some of your best past assignments and use those at the photos, then use what you've learned (spacing, composition, layout, whatever) to put together a montage (collage), etc...?


----------



## blue99 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't use old themes that I used throughout my course.

VBKirby, Basically, I have to collect images and put them into one scene so that it shows a theme or something.


----------



## Taras (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a contemporary statement utilizing the Bhutto assassination, but with a christmas/overt-commercial theme. Paint in reindeer horns and santa hats on the crowd. Sort of an East vs. West sort of concept.


----------



## nando (Jan 2, 2008)

you could take a long panoramic photo transitioning in time (day to night) from left to right at the same time transitioning different effects you learned along the way.


----------

